# صب اساس لبشة على مرحلتين



## alinoor58 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي اساس لبشة raft بطول 70م وبسمك75سم وبحجم 1350متر مكعب اريد ان اصب الاساس على مرحلتين لعدم امكانية توفير الكونكريت دفعة واحدة فهل هناك طريقة للصب بمرحلتين فهل يمكن صب الاساس بطبقتين سمك 40سم وسمك35 سم وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

alinoor58 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي اساس لبشة raft بطول 70م وبسمك75سم وبحجم 1350متر مكعب اريد ان اصب الاساس على مرحلتين لعدم امكانية توفير الكونكريت دفعة واحدة فهل هناك طريقة للصب بمرحلتين فهل يمكن صب الاساس بطبقتين سمك 40سم وسمك35 سم وشكرا


السلام عليكم
لا يجوز ان يتم تقسيم الاساس raft افقيا لهذه السماكة 75 سم ( الفصل الافقلى يحتاج الى اعادة دراسة التصميم) وانما يتم توقيف الصب بشكل عمودي اي على جزئين( او ععدة اجزاء كما هو واضح في الصورة التالية ) مع توفير الشروط اللازمة لفاصل الصب construction joint واذا كان هناك مياه جوفية فيجب وضع مانع للتسرب waterstop.





لاحظ تقسيم صبة raft الى عددة مراحل

وقد قمت بشرح ذلك بالتفصيل في العديد من المشاركات واليك بعض منها.
السلام عليكم
بخصوص اقصى طول للعنصر الانشائي هو 35 ومن ثم عمل عمل فاصل تمدد حسب متطلبات الكود هذا يكون للعناصر الانشائية التي تكون معرضة لفرق درجات الحرارة على طول عمر العنصر الانشائي اي الذي يتعرض للعوامل الجوية اما بخصوص الرافت فانها تكون تكون بعيدة عن التأثر بالعوامل الجوية ولكنها تتعرض للعوامل الجوية وكذلك تعرضها للحرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت خلال مرحلة الانشاء لذا يجب اخذ الاحتياطات اثناء الصب .
وقد شرحت ذلك بالتفصل في مشاركتين سابقتين في موضوع 
"مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ".
اقتباس:
ارجو الاهتمام و التفاعل بهذه القضيه المهمه ....و هذا موضوع عملي نظري بنفس 
ال construction joint ?
ما هي العوامل التي تحكم و تؤثر اختيار المساحه التي يجب صبها لغاية ال construction joint يعني ما هي المساحه الاقصى للصب و على ماذا تعتمد اختيار هذه المساحه ...
خاصة اذا كنا نتكلم عن raft foundation بسماكة 2m و مسطح اجمالي للصب حوالي 4000 م2
كيف استطيع صب اكبر مساحه بأقل construction joints>>> و ما هي الحسابات التصميميه التي يمكن ان تساعدني في هذا المجال لاقناع الاستشاري بذلك.....و ما هي افضل وسيلة curing للمساعده في هذا الموضوع
اخواني ....
هذا موضوع مهم للغايه واجهني عدة مرات و يواجهني الان...يعني هذا موضوع نواجهه بشكل دائم.....نرجو الاستزاده و المساعده و تقديم اية معلومات او نصائح او مراجع للاستفادة العامه 
ونظرا لاهمية الموضوع وللاستفادة اكثر للمتابعين موضوع مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ستم الرد هنا ليسهل الرجوع الية في المستقبل
المشاركة الاولى
بخصوص صب الخرسانة هناك عاملين يحدان ذلك 

سماكة صب الخرسانة 
ابعاد الهندسية (الطول * العرض) 
وهذين العاملين فيه محل اختلاف في الكودات والاختلاف الاكبر بين المهندسين في المواقع وخصوصا بين الاستشاري والمقاول وذلك حول كيفية صب المساحات الكبيرة ذات السماكة وبدول حصول تشققات في الخرسانة .
ارفق هنا تعريف ACI 


Defining Mass Concrete
ACI Committee 116 defines mass concrete as “any large volume of cast-in-place concrete with dimensions large enough to require that measures be taken to cope with the generation of heat and attendant volume change to minimize cracking.” This categorization can include structural components with moderate- to high-cement-contenet concrete, massive structural elements of mat foundations, and to dams and other large structures that use concrete with a low cement *******et.​ In any mass concrete application, temperatures rise through heat of hydration. As the interior concrete rises in temperature, the outer concrete may be cooling and contracting; if the temperature varies too much within the structure, the material can crack. A variety of factors influence temperature changes, including the size of the component, the amount of reinforcement, the ambient temperature, the initial temperature of the concrete at time of placement and curing program.

فقسم يعتمد تقسيم لمساحات محدودة 35-40م2 ويتم عمل فواصل الصب الكبيرة وذلك للتحكم في التشققات الناتجة في الخرسانة Shrinkage ويكون ذلك من خلال عمل Construction Jointsبحسب متطلباتها ( استمرار حديد التسليح- تخشين ومعالجة الفاصل-وضع مانع للتسرب Waterstop وغيرها من المتطلبات والتي تم شرحها http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-20.html وذلك للبلاطات الارضية Slab on grade SOG)
الطريقة الثانية تقسيم البلاطة الى اجزاء بحيث لا يزيد الطول عن 25 م مع عمل Strips pour بين الاجزاء (ترك فاصل بعرض ليكن 1 م على وسط البلاطة وصب الجانبين مع ترك كامل طول الرافت لفترة طويله حتى يتم تصلب كامل الخراسانة والهدف من ذلك التحكم بالتشققات Cracks Control
الطريقة الثالثة( والتي اميل اليها بشكل شخصي وخصوصا عندما يكون يكون water tableمنسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفع)وهي ان يتم صب الرافت بالكامل مع اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لذلك وهي:-

استخدام خرسانة باسمنت يعطي اقل حرارة عند التفاعل خليط من الاسمنت البورتلندي و( الاسمنت البوزولاني - او Fly Ash او GGBFS)يتم عمل الاختبارات اللازمة للحصول على القوة المطلوبة للخرسانة مع اقل درجة حرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت.
تحديد حرارة الصب للخرسانة(من خلال الخبرة يجب الا تزيد عن 22 درجة مئوية بالنسبة للرافت=يتم عمل الاختبارات بذلك ) بحيث لا تزيد الحرارة للخرسانة اثناء تصلبها عن 50 درجة مئوية ولا يزيد الفرق بين طبقات الخرسانة عن 25 درجة مئوية وللتأكد من ذلك يتم تركيب مجساتheat sensors حيث يتم تركيبها على ثلاث مستويات (في الاسفل والوسط والاعلى) وفي اكثر من منطقة في الرافت (الاطراف -الزوايا -المنتصف)ومتابعة قياس الحراراة على مدار الساعة.
تغطية الخرسانة بشكل جيد ويمكن استعمال الخيش المبلل مع التغطية بالنايلون والحشب وقد تتخذ اجراءات اخرى حسب القراءات التي يحصل عليها من المجسات بحيث نحقق الشرطين السابقين ( اعلى درجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 50 والفراق لا يزيد عن 25 درجة).
استخدام اقل نسبة من w/C وذلك باستخدام مميعات خاصة للخرسانة super plasticizers, low water 
استخدام مؤخرات الشك للخرسانة بحيث يضمن ان يتم صب الخرسانة بدون حصول Cold Joint ويتم تحديد ذلك بالمختبر.
وهناك من يشترط استخدام الخرسانة ذاتية الانضغاط self compacted concrete scc لخرسانة الرافت.



> انت ذكرت انه يجب تركيب مجسات لضمان ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة
> طيب ما ذا إذا تجاوزتها
> يعني شو الاجراء الوقائي


اشكر لك متابعتك واهتمامك بالموضوع، بخصوص المجسات لحرارية Heat Sennsors ليس الهدف منها ضمان ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة مئوية وانما الهدف منها هي للمراقبة وقياس درجات الحرارة داخل الخرسانة اي بمعنى اخر للقراءة فقط .
اما كيف نضمن ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة مئوية فسوف اشرحة لاحقا



> لكن لم تتم الاجابه على السؤال الاهم
> كيف يمكن الحصول على اقل عدد من ال construction joints و اكبر مساحه من الصب و ما هي الحسابات المطلوبه لاقناع الاستشاري بذلك....
> مثلا : لدينا raft foundation مساحة 4000م2 و سماكه 2م .... كيف ممكن ان اصب هذه raft على 4 او 5 مراحل فقط ....و قد اضطر لصبها على مرحلتين فقط.....
> كيف يمكن ذلك



المشاركة الثالثة
في البداية كما ذكرت لك هناك ثلاثة اراء بهذا الموضوع ولا اعرف المواصفات لديك ماذا تشترط باي الطرق الثلاثة يفترض ان يكون الصب .وكذلك لا اعرف في بلد هو المشروع وما هي الظروف المحيطة بالامكانيات للصب مرة واحدة وهل هناك مياه جوفية ام لا وغيرها من المستلزمات للصب .
لانه في منطقة الخليج معظم Mat or Raft Foundation تم صبها على مرحلة واحدة ويمكن مشاهدة ذلك في اي مشروع ومن خلال البيانات من شركات صب الخرسانة حيث يكون لديها سجل record بذلك من حيث كمية الصب والوقت الذي استغرقته ونوع الاسمنت ودرجة حرارة الخرسانة ونتائج القراءات بعد صب الخرسانة مع اتخاذ الاجراءات التي ذكرتها سابقا حيث يعتبر الصب في هذه الحالة Mass concrete اي بكميات كبيرة والتي عند صبها يجب تأمين الشروط السابقة في الكود.




هذه صورة لرافت سماكة البلاطة 10قدم=3.2 م وكمية الخرسانة بحدود 3450 م3
وتم صبها مرة واحدة.









لاحظ تغطية الحديد للاعمدة والجدران قبل الصب وذلك للمحافظة على نظافة الحديد وتقليل التبادل الحراري بين الجو المحيط والخرسانة
ولشرح الفكرة اقدم لك طريقة التنفيذ بالصور

Project Characteristics​ The project consisted of the construction of a 22,000 CY mass concrete mat foundation for a medical facility in Houston, TX. CA’s work consisted of working with the Structural Engineer of Record, General Contractor, Concrete Sub-Contractor, Independent Testing Laboratory, and the Ready-Mixed Concrete Supplier to develop a construction plan for the placement, curing, and protection of the concrete to ensure the quality of the concrete in-place. CA developed a plan for the preparation and placement of the mass concrete including monitoring of internal concrete temperatures afterseveral meetings with all parties involved in the construction, review of plans, drawings, and specifications, evaluation of the mixture proportions, and prior experience. CA’s work also included developing the quality control program for accepting the fresh concrete delivered to the job, temperature monitoring plan, concrete specifications, curing methods, and early age protection to prevent distress of the concrete. Through daily monitoring of the ambient and internal concrete temperatures, CA was able to provide the General Contractor with guidelines for proceeding with construction as quickly as possible while ensuring that the concrete did not experience any thermal cracking.



 
لاحظ هنا تجزئة الصب على مراحلتين بسبب فرق المنسوب للرافت





حديد تسليح الرافت وكذلك موقع Sensors (النقاط السواداء وهي على 3 مستويات على الماسورة البيضاء في وسط الرافت)








عملية صب الخراسانة للرافت pouring concrete for mat foundation 




صب المرحلة الثانية (تم التقسيم على مرحلتين بسبب وجود فرق في المنسوب للرافت )وانهاء finishing للجزء الامامي للرافت(لاحظ التغطية للخرسانة المصبوبة سابقا)




التغطية فورا بعد انهاء الصب finishing لسطح الخرسانة




رش الماء curing للخرسانة ومن ثم اعادة التغطية 




نتائج القراءات للمجسات حيث يلاحظ ان درجة الحرارة العظمى للخرسانة Max. Temp= 132.5 F
اما بخصوص كيفية اقناع الاستشاري فهذا يعود للمواصفات وما يطلبه الاستشاري لتصورة عن طريقة الصب على مرة واحدة او اجزاء وهذا الشرح وغيرة من الامثله في النت ومن خلال خبرة الشركة الموردة للخرسانة وتعاون المختبر في اجراء الفحصوصات المطلوبة على الخرسانة قبل الصب Method statement التي ستتبع اثناء التنفيذ لضمان عدم حصول تشققات في الخرسانة بسبب الحرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت وحرارة الخرسانة اثناء الصب وحرارة الجو كل ذلك سيقنع الاستشاري بصحة الاجراءات المتبعة وننتظر منك المشاركة بعد انهاء الصب في بيان كيف تمت عملية الصب وما هي الاجراءات التي اتبعت لتنفيذ ذلك لنستفيد جميعا من ذلك​


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزق حجاوي
> 
> 
> _السلام عليكم_
> _في هذه المشاركة في موضوع "مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " اضع امامك مجموعه من التساؤلات والاجابة عليها تختلف من مهندس لاخر ومن شركة تنفيذ او اشراف لاخرى ويعود معظمهما للخبرة الذاتية في هذا المجال ومدى تطبيق هذه او تطابق هذه الحلول مع الكودات العالمية._​


​ _اذا كان لدينا رافت=حصيرة Raft Foundation بأبعاد 60 * 60 م بأرتفاع 2.5 م

هل يتم صب الرافت على مرة ام يجب تجزئة الصب على مراحل وبابعاد لا تزيد عن 25*25 م ؟وفي حال التجزئة فما هي الاجراءات اللازم اتخاذها عند فواصل الصب.
هل يمكن صب الرافت على مراحل ولكن توقيف الصب يكون بشكل افقي اي يكون الصب في كل مرة على ارتفاع 85 سم؟ وذا سمح بذلك ما هي الاجراءات اللازم اتخاذها عند فواصل الصب الافقية.
هل نحتاج الى طبقة تسليح في وسط ارتفاع الرافت ام يكفي حديد التسليح في الاسفل والاعلى حسب متطلبات التصميم الانشائية ؟.
اذا كان تقرير فحص التربة يشير الى ضرورة استخدام اسمنت مقاول للكبريتات Sulphate Resistance Cement فكيف يتم عمل Temperature Quality Control على الخرسانة حيث تمنع المواصفات استخدام Fly Ash or GGBFS مع الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات.
باتنظار النقاش حول التساؤلات السابقة وغيرها من التساؤلات بما يثري موضوع تنفيذ الرافت ._

السلام علكيم
قبل البدء اقدم شكري وتقديري لكافة الاعضاء في المنتدى واخص بالشكر ادارة المنتدى والمشرفين على المنتدى على الثقة والوسام الذي تم منحه لي وان شاءالله اكون على المستوى المسؤولية العلمية والمنهية لهذا الوسام واسأل العلي القدير ان يلهمني الصواب والعون على تحمل هذه المسؤولية.
فكما ذكرت في بداية المشاركة ان موضوع الفواصل Joints في الرافت انه موضع اختلاف بين المهندسين والكودات حول وضع فواصل في الرافت ام لا .
ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة ومن خلال الخبرة العملية والابحاث والكتب الهندسية المتخصصه في هذا المجال أميل للرأي القائل انه اذا كان هناك طوابق تسوية Basement Walls وهناك مياه جوفيه او ان هناك امكانية لتسرب المياه (الامطار، الانهار ،مياه البحر ...) فلا يفضل تنفيذ الفواصل وذلك لامكانية تسرب المياه من خلال هذه الفواصل والذي يؤدي ذلك الى مشاكل كثيرة وكذلك فان الرافت وجدران التسوية تكون بعيدة عن التأثر بالتغيرات الحرارية.
واليكم مختصر لرأي احد المتخصصين كما ورد في كتابة​ 
Joints are required to be provided in building super-structures to take care of thermal and seismic effects. Concepts in this connection are more or less clear and no difficulty is generally experienced in locating these joints. Structural designers, however, _face a question as to whether these joints should __be __extended to foundation raft. There are no clear guidelines available on this aspect._​ 
in multi-block buildings having basements, unless technology to ensure water tight construction is available, joints need not be provided in the basement rafts.

Wherever computer facilities of adequate size are available, raft should be analyzed as a whole. On the other hand, where it cannot be done, a separate analysis can be carried out for portion of the raft taking 2 or 3 bays on either side of the joint and neglecting the other portions. The common portion can then be designed for these values or the individual block values whichever is higher. While detailing, reinforcement should be provided liberally at the joint.​

وعلى هذا المبدأ جرى تنفيذ نسبة كبيرة جدا من الرافت في منطقة الخليج وبالخصوص في امارة دبي حيث كان يتم الصب على مساحات كبيرة ولا يتم تنفيذ فواصل بها .​ 


 
تم صب هذه الرافت بسماكة 3 م وكية الصب 5350 م3 اي ان المساحة 1800 م2​ 


 
مساحة هذه الرافت 23225م2 وبسماكة 1.52 م وتم الصب على مدار 15 ساعة وباستخدام 600 سيارة خرسانة 



 
The UAE Landmark Tower consists of a 16000m3 raft 
.foundation which was cast in one single concrete pour in August 07
http://www.unibetonrm.com/Media/desc.aspx​ من خلال الامثله اعلى يتضح ان صب الخرسانة قد تم على مرحلة واحدة ولم يتم تنفيذ اي نوع من الفواصل .
(وللمزيد بهذا الخصوص يمكن الرجوع للمشاركة التالية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-79.html


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الله عليك


----------



## alinoor58 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للزميل م.رزق عبداللطيف للمعلومات القيمة ..تحياتي


----------



## KROMOSOM (28 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس القدير رزق حجاوى بارك الله لك فى مشاركاتك القيمة و نرجو من الله لك التوفيق

سؤالى هو انه فى بعض الاحيان يتعزر صب الرافت على مرحلة واحدة نسبة لعدة عوامل قد تعيق ذلك فنحن لدينا الان حالة فيها المساحة 200م 200x م والعمق يتراوح ما بين 2 متر الى 3 امتار مع العلم ان الارض منحدرة و الاساس فيه ما يقارب 12 ارتفاع و انخفاض مختلف فاختلاف المناسيب من الاسفل و الاعلى كما ان كمية حديد التسليح تعوق عمل فواصل رأسية بالاضافة الى انه لا يمكن الصب على مرحلة واحدة لصعوبة التحكم فى الخرسانة الطرية للحصول على المناسيب المطلوبة. كل تلك العوامل جعلتنا ملزمين بعمل فواصل افقية و نحن بصدد تقديم هذا الاقتراح للاستشارى ونرجو نصيحتك فى الاتى:
1- ما هى الحسابات و المستندات التى يجب ان نقدمها للاستشارى حتى ندعم فكرتنا؟
2- اين يمكن الحصول على method statement حتى نأخذ فكرة كاملة عن خطوات تنفيذ المقترح؟
3- ماهى الاحتياطات التى يجب ان نأخذها فى الحسبان قبل التنفيذ واثناء التنفيذ ثم بعد التنفيذ.

ولك اجزل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

KROMOSOM قال:


> المهندس القدير رزق حجاوى بارك الله لك فى مشاركاتك القيمة و نرجو من الله لك التوفيق
> 
> سؤالى هو انه فى بعض الاحيان يتعزر صب الرافت على مرحلة واحدة نسبة لعدة عوامل قد تعيق ذلك فنحن لدينا الان حالة فيها المساحة 200م 200x م والعمق يتراوح ما بين 2 متر الى 3 امتار مع العلم ان الارض منحدرة و الاساس فيه ما يقارب 12 ارتفاع و انخفاض مختلف فاختلاف المناسيب من الاسفل و الاعلى كما ان كمية حديد التسليح تعوق عمل فواصل رأسية بالاضافة الى انه لا يمكن الصب على مرحلة واحدة لصعوبة التحكم فى الخرسانة الطرية للحصول على المناسيب المطلوبة. كل تلك العوامل جعلتنا ملزمين بعمل فواصل افقية و نحن بصدد تقديم هذا الاقتراح للاستشارى ونرجو نصيحتك فى الاتى:
> 1- ما هى الحسابات و المستندات التى يجب ان نقدمها للاستشارى حتى ندعم فكرتنا؟
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة.
يفضل ان ترسل مخطط ومقطع طولي للرافت حتى اتمكن من تخيلها .




في الصورة الاعلى يتم صب الرافت مع التوقف الافقي .


----------



## الكومى500 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل علمك مثوبة لك يوم القيامه


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (24 نوفمبر 2011)

اختلاف المناسيب لا يكون سبب في الصب علي اجزاء فقط فكر مع مجموعه من المنفذين نجارين ومشرفين ومهندسين حول ما يمكن عمله وما هو متاح وامكانياتهم.؟
يمكن توريد الخرسانه من اكثر من مورد اشراك عدد من الموردين في نفس الصبه يوم واحد للجميع .


----------



## أنس غسان (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال اذا كنا نريد أن نعمل أساس raft وأثناء الحفر تم الوصول الى منسوب -4 وظهرت المياه الجوفية ماهي الطرق اللازمة لمعالجتها وهل يتم أنزالها الى عمق أوطأ من -4 ؟ كم مقداره ؟ أرجو الأجابة ........مع التقدير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يناير 2012)

أنس غسان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال اذا كنا نريد أن نعمل أساس raft وأثناء الحفر تم الوصول الى منسوب -4 وظهرت المياه الجوفية ماهي الطرق اللازمة لمعالجتها وهل يتم أنزالها الى عمق أوطأ من -4 ؟ كم مقداره ؟ أرجو الأجابة ........مع التقدير


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك عن بحثك للموضوع ووضعه في موضوع مشابة ، لقد تمت الاجابة على سؤالك حول العمق الامن لمنسوب المياه الجوفية اسفل منسوب الاساس 



> يعتمد ذلك على نوعية التربة ولكن في جميع الاحوال يجب الا يقل عن 1 قدم=30 سم وبشرط ان تكون التربة جافة.واليك هذه المواصفة لاحد المشاريع
> www.cfm.va.gov/TIL/spec/312319.doc
> وهناك مواصفات اخرى طلبت 2 قدم=60 سم
> http://www.bart.gov/docs/STD_SPEC/BF...%2023%2019.pdf


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=282645
اما بخصوص طرق نزح المياه الجوفية dewatering systems فقد تم الرد عليه بالتفصيل في مشاركات سابقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=126821&page=2
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=200659
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=184777http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=126821&page=2​


----------



## أنس غسان (2 يناير 2012)

كم هي المدة المتوقعة لنزوح المياه والمباشرة بالعمل ؟ وما المواد المستخدمة لغرض الدفن ؟وكم طبقة ؟ وهل هذه المواد يتم تحديدها من قبل الأستشاري ؟ مع التقدير


----------



## عبد الحكيم شنيشح (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور مهندس حجازي على هذه المحاضرة وبارك الله فيك 
وزادك من علمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
والشكر موصول لجميع أعضاء المنتدى والإدارة الرشيدة 
ونسأل الله أن يجمعنا في أحد الملتقيات
لكم تحياتي من مدينة الصمود 
​


----------



## أنس غسان (16 يناير 2012)

هل من الممكن أستخام أساس نوع piles سواء اي نوع من piles بدلا من نوع أساس raft ذو سمك 2متر وبمساحات كبيرة


----------



## أنس غسان (16 يناير 2012)

كيف يتم توزيع الأعمدة لمنشأ أساسه نوع raft ? وكيف يتم حساب المسافات بين عامود وأخر ؟ وكيف يتم أخذ المسافة الصافية من حافة العامود الطرفي ونهاية raft ? أرجو الأجابة أذا أمكن مع كامل التقدير


----------



## sea2007 (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا،احتاج الي مراجعه كل المشاركات قبل وضع سؤال جديد


----------



## iaia2100 (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً

​


----------

